# Blackberry stains



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I was picking blackberries the other day, and now one of my favorite pairs of jeans are stained with blotches of blackberry. What is the best way to remove the stains?


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

try pre treating it with dish soap? i use that for most food stains, and they usually come right out.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Also do not put it in the dryer till you get the stain out as it will set the stain.


----------

